# Hudson "the mini akita"



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Just some updated pictures of the little guy his ears and paws are now huge and he has changed colour nearly completely which is sad as I loved his chocolate brown colouring. 

I am convinced he is a mini akita given he is nearly 12 weeks and only 8kg whereas Cath's new female pup is 9kg at 8 weeks old!!!

My two favorite men!!


Two favourite dudes by purplepixie87, on Flickr


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr

Waiting for the OH to come back in


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr

Thinks he is a cat and loves to sleep on the window sill


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Proper ball of fluff


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous :2thumb:

Were you as gutted as we were when his ears popped up? I loved the little droopy puppy dog ears lol


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Tarron said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :2thumb:
> 
> Were you as gutted as we were when his ears popped up? I loved the little droopy puppy dog ears lol


I have only ever seen him with up ears, I have pictures of him with the droopy ears and he looks strange! Lol


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> I have only ever seen him with up ears, I have pictures of him with the droopy ears and he looks strange! Lol


Ah right, lol. we got Mia about 2 weeks before her ears popped up, she was so cute. Wouldn't change her for the world now though.

You've got a gorgeous boy there. (the dog at least lol)


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

He looks heavier than 8kg and will change colour again lol


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Tarron said:


> Ah right, lol. we got Mia about 2 weeks before her ears popped up, she was so cute. Wouldn't change her for the world now though.
> 
> You've got a gorgeous boy there. (the dog at least lol)


Haha I think the OH is hot stuff as well  



cathspythons said:


> He looks heavier than 8kg and will change colour again lol


You think his colour will change again? How much lighter will he get?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's growing on lovely! :flrt:

But he's gonna have some fun trying to fit on that windowsill soon! :lol2:


----------

